# [gelöst] emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "kde-i18n".

## Todie77

Hallo, habe ein kleines Problem mit kde-i18n. Alle in google yu findende "Loesungen" fuehren zu nichts.

Die Fehlermeldung bleibt.

```
torsten@localhost ~ $ sudo emerge kde-i18n

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "kde-i18n".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: kde-base/kde-l10n, net-zope/zope-i18n, dev-php/PEAR-I18N?

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

torsten@localhost ~ $ 

```

Last edited by Todie77 on Thu May 05, 2011 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Woher hast du de kde-i18n?

Das Paket heißt seit kde4 kde-l10n.

----------

## Todie77

Ups, da habe ich mich wohl unter den älteren Beiträgen umgesehen...

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ja das waren noch kde3 Zeiten. Aber normalerweise musst du das Paket nicht von Hand installieren. Es sollte eine Abhängigkeit von kde sein wenn du LINGUAS in /etc/make.conf eingetragen hast.

zB:

```

LINGUAS="de en nl"

```

Für Deutsch, Englisch und Niederländisch. Das betrifft dann nicht nur KDE sonder alle Anwendungen, die mehrsprachig sein können.

----------

## franzf

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Aber normalerweise musst du das Paket nicht von Hand installieren. Es sollte eine Abhängigkeit von kde sein wenn du LINGUAS in /etc/make.conf eingetragen hast.

 

Grep mal kde-base nach kde-l10n ab, du wirst sehen, dass kde-l10n nur als Abhängigkeit von kde-meta zu finden ist. Ich installier prinzipiell nur kdebase-meta, da ich dort wirklich das meiste brauch, die ganzen games, edu, utils usw. brauch ich nicht, mit meinem armen alten Rechner würde sich die kde-Aktualisierung über Tage ziehen (etwas übertrieben  :Razz: ).

----------

